# PC to PC USB BRIDGE CABLE



## ashwinsid (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello.

I need a USB cable which can connect to PCs for data transfer. Regular USB cables should not be used.

Laptop to PC data transfer can be done by USB BRIDGE CABEL (*images.google.co.in/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=USB+BRIDGE+CABLE&btnG=Search+Images)

Can anyone suggest where in BANGALORE can i get such cable? I enquired in SP road. They said they dont have such cables.

Anyone from Bangalore kindly help to find PC to PC USB BRIDGE CABLE

Thanks


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually, I had got the USB to USB Data cable for connecting 2 PCs about 2-3 years back. I had got it from Computer Warehouse for about Rs. 200-250 then.

It is now available there for Rs. 340. You can contact them & ask for USB to USB Bridge cable. Make sure you get the Driver CD with them. 

The one I had bought hadn't got a proper driver CD. I had to go again & exchange it for another one. Make sure it is USB 2.0. It was very hard to get it working properly even if I had the drivers installed properly.

My suggestion would be to use a Network Cable for connecting your PC with Laptop. Its very easy to configure & installation is simple.

Here is their address:
*Computer Warehouse*
710, BARTON CENTRE, M G ROAD, BANGALORE 560 001                            
PH: 25091050, 25091051, 25091053 ,25586233 

*Website*: *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------

